# Assassin's Creed: Unity



## Phyrebrat (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure anyone who loves this franchise will have seen this, but just in case...

Assassin's Creed Unity Sneak Peek Video [UK] - YouTube

I love the Rennaissance...I love the French Revolution...I love democracy; Once this crisis has abated, I will lay down the powers-- (oops got a bit carried away there.)

Anyway, I have loved all the AC releases, esp II and Brotherhood. As a period of history I love the American Civil War but ACIII had some really baggy areas that I didn't really enjoy (crafting wares, and freerunning trees instead of the beautiful Florence and Venezia). This looks like a return to form. 

I'm so excited.

pH


----------



## Faisal Shamas (Apr 7, 2015)

Personally feel they are milking it now. The conspiracy theories are tiring. That ancient race theory is going nowhere...


----------

